# Considering Breast Augmentation surgery



## Jordan0326 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm not sure who read my last post titled "boobs" but this is a second part of that. For those who don't know ... My mom is going to have a breast augmentation on friday. I am 21 years old and an A cup. I used to feel really insecure about my chest and finally started to not mind it until recently. Now that my mom is having this done I am getting really insecure again. I feel like a 10 year old. I'm uncomfortable being topless in front of my boyfriend and i hate trying on clothes in stores. I've spent the last week actually crying at least once a day becuase i kinda wish it was me going in for the surgery on friday.

So anyway my mom and i had a talk about it yesterday and she shocked me when she came out of nowhere and said that after i see what she goes through and her recovery and results she will give me the $ to have it done if i want. So now that I have this option I am seriously considering having it done. The doctor is supposed to be the best in the area Dr. Ted Eisenberg @ www.lookingnatural.com

I'm just concerned about the maintanence of them and taking the chance of my body rejecting them. I know if I go for a consultation all of my questions will be cleared up its just that I am confused on what i should do. Iknow it will help my confidence cause my boobs are the only part of my body that bother me. I feel like you only live once you should be completely happy with yourself and i feel like i would feel better about myself with a bigger chest. I am a small girl so i wouldnt go HUGE I would just get a full B cup to make me look well........ 21 not 12.....

So has anyone ever been through this? what was your experience like?

Any opinions, stories or advice would be greatly appreciated.

I don't wanna talk to friends so I'm looking to you guys to help me make my decision.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

If it's what you want and will make you feel better, I say go for it! :w00t:

I would love to have one myself but haven't because i've never been under the knife for anything and i'm kinda scared since i've had some severe allergic reactions to anesthetic after dental procedures. Since i'd be completely knocked out for the boob job, I could have an even more serious allergic reaction so it's risky and scary in my case. I've just kinda learned to live with my small tatas and learned how to make the most of what I have with water bras. I also use silicone inserts to help increase my bustline.


----------



## Lia (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd say do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did the opposite, reduced my boobs and i'm very pleased with it... I'm not flat , but not big and the shape is really beautiful (after all, the surgeon did it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).

One thing that i don't like is the way USA breast implants are made... they're a bit weird. Here in Brazil they're from silicon , not from liquid

But your mom is right, wait till she recovers to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 16, 2006)

i also think you should go for it if you feel it will help you accept yourself, and if you still want to do it after seeing your mom go through with it. i wouldnt worry about them being rejected as they are such a common procedure, but you should discuss your questions with your surgeon before just to have your mind at ease.


----------



## LuckyMe (Mar 16, 2006)

I would do it to but if I were you but maybe you should consider a small C or nice C so that it is worth the $$$$ and recovery. The lady at Victoria's Secret today told me that is the average woman's size, since I was complaining to her that they do not carry my size in the store.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 16, 2006)

You should do it. I know exactly how you feel. I used to be a large B and then a large C as I got older but since I have lost weight after giving birth to my daughter, I am no where near there. Oh well, it was worth it since I have a beautiful daughter now but I hate trying on clothes and it stinks cause I love shopping.

As far as the consultation, the dr's will make you feel better. They explain everything and let you "try on" different sizes (I was gonna go for a c but when I tried on the large c, I had to get them, they looked good. heh.). I was supposed to get mine done on the 17th but I'm still looking for someone to finance me. I am praying that someone will but with my bad credit from college debt I do not know if that will happen. We will see. Anyway, I say go for it. Your mom is willing to pay for it so that is great.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, it depends on your body type ... If you are very slender, a C might look too big and/or make it harder to find shirts to fit! I wouldn't go too big unless you just want everyone staring at your chest..... When the salesperson said that a C is the most popular size, keep in mind that the average American woman wears a size 14 (I think) in clothes! So if you're several sizes skinnier than a 14, you probably want to stick with a B cup to be a "normal" figure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Otherwise, I don't really have any advice for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am small (34A/36A) but I refuse to get breast implants -- everyone has to draw a line somewhere about how far is too far when it comes to your appearance, and breast implants are crossing the line for me! Plus I think it would just be giving into society's stereotype that you have to have big boobs to look beautiful (just like how I still wore my glasses at my wedding since I wear glasses every day and can't wear contacts, even though all the girls on the wedding planning message boards kept saying that you can't wear glasses on your wedding day if you want to be beautiful -- as if I wouldn't be beautiful on my wedding day if I wore my glasses!).... but it sounds like you are doing it to have more of a "normal" figure rather than just to draw attention to yourself, so that sounds like a pretty healthy reason to have the surgery to me! I would say that as long as your doctor reassures you of any fears or questions you have, go for it! It doesn't sound like you will regret it later down the road either!

PS: I'm not trying to make anyone mad who does have breast implants .... it's just not something I would do, and I've lived with my small boobs for so long (I'm 25) it's just a part of who I am! (Though if my boobs magically went up to a B I wouldn't complain either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## kellianne76 (Mar 16, 2006)

If it's going to make you feel better about yourself then go ahead and do it.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 16, 2006)

Im only a 36A myself and I wouldnt complain if I was a little (a lot) bigger... I mean my mom and grandma both are almost D's! And I got like what... nothing? But as girl_geek said I just see it as going too far... JMO

Plus Ive heard way too many yucky horror-like stories from guys that Im friends with... when theyve been with girls with fake ones... just too scary lol... Ill live with what I have and padded bras!

I know lots of people that have done it though so if you do good luck and I hope it works out great for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 16, 2006)

Plastic Surgery of any kind is a very individual decision. Almost all, (and when I say all, I mean every single one except me) of my co-workers had breast implants, due to the nature of my old job. My best friend had them done because she also had A's and they looked like mosquito bites. She was very happy with the results;but also a few of my other co-workers were not so pleased; for various reasons.

I have only size B's but I never wanted big hooties just because they wouldn't fit my general body size and I am really happy with what I have.

I would say go for it but be cautious. Wait until your mom has them done and see how hers feel, etc. Also, any time you are considering having Plastic Surgery done, ask the doc to see his "photo album" of before and after breast augmentation pictures. And look at no less than 10 of them. I mean, 1 or 2 good boob jobs should not convince you...there are a lot, lot of excellent plastic surgeons out there!

Sending you good wishes in whatever you decide!

Elisabeth


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm going to have a BA done as soon as I'm done having babies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The best site with the most information is: http://www.allaboutplasticsurgery.com

They have a BA forum with women who've had all kinds of breast surgeries done. I found out so much info that I would never have found anywhere else. It's a great site.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am sure it is great to have breast implants but just want to give you a litle warning of what happened to my hair stylist. She didn't want any marks on her boobs when she got her breasts augmented so she got the one for the incision to be in the belly button. Well after she had her surgery, she had a lot of pain on her breasts. Turns out her surgeon did a horrible job! And like her tissues were getting hard or something like that, I don't remember exactly, but point is, she had to have surgery to have it corrected. She just had this surgery on Thursday. She tells me she feels so much better now.

Well I guess it is just a long way from your belly button up to your boobs. And I am sure there are other doctors who can do a good job. But I just wanted to share this with you. And I feel so horrible that this had to happen to her.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have had my boobs done for 2 years now. I love them. I went from a b to a 34 DD. Yes they're big and I wish I went a tad smaller but they fit me. I've always loved big breasts and always wanted them. I haven't had any complaints so far. The surgery is nothing really, I thought it would be ALOT worse than it was. My boobs look pretty real and when you touch them they don't feel fake at all. They hang and move just like any natural boobs would. I think its the best thing I've ever done and would do it again in a heart beat. But thats just me

Try this site they have tons of info on surgery and questions about all the stuff too


----------



## Jordan0326 (Mar 16, 2006)

i just want to thank you all for being so kind. I really feel like this will make me feel better and think i might do it. My mom goes tomorrow so we'll see what happens with her. I decided since i'm only 21 (well turning 21 in May) I will wait a year and get it done next summer if i decide to go ahead with it. I'm not sure how my boyfriends going to feel about this I've been avoiding the discussion to see what his thoughts were because I hate people seeing that im insecure.

I'm REALLY nervous about the whole idea of surgery but this doctor is supposed to be awesome. www.lookingnatural.com

Well hopefully the year goes fast cause i'm excited! I'm hoping this will work out for me.

I hate giving into the whole idea that our society is infautated with huge boobs, blond hair, tight butts and thin stomachs but unfortunatly its the way it is. I know there is a lot more that $ should be going to but like i said im doing it because i feel like it limits me to certain bathing suits, certain tops and i went bra shopping today and had the WORST time! it is going to improve the way i feel about myself. I hate feeling humiliated at the beach and not feeling comfortable being completely naked in front of my b/f. Life is to short to feel that way about yourself. I've been trying to get used to my small ones for awhile now. I personally wouldn't mind small boobs if i was a guy and all the guy friends i've talked to about this told me not to do it that boob size isnt a big deal at all. Its about ME and how I feel no matter what anyone else tells me. I might decide to not do it. I really dont see a problem w/ small boobs its just like i said before since puberty i've been wanting them and waiting for them to grow and they never did!

Thanks again you guys you've all really been so nice and supportive. I will be back to talk to you again when i make a decision. You guys gave me a lot more support than some my best friends did!


----------



## Jordan0326 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

My moms surgery went great. it took less than an hour she came home took a nap when she woke up she was fine she said the pain isnt bad at all its just soreness she described is as feeling like she was punched in the chest. It doesnt sound like it is that bad. I expected her to be out of it all day and shes walking around doing everything she normally does. She said it is definatly worth it.

I'm leaning toward getting it done. Maybe sooner than a year since it doesnt seem to be bad at all. I just want to make sure my boyfriend is ok with it so im hoping to talk to him soon.

Well I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 18, 2006)

Good to hear your mother's surgery went well! You have done your research and if it will improve your body image-do it! I am a member of the small one's club and the thought of augmentation has crossed my mind at times as well. Best wishes on your decision!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 18, 2006)

I think waiting a year or so is a great idea -- if you still want it after thinking about it for that long then you'll know you really want it, instead of it being more of an impulse decision after seeing your mom getting it done! And I'm glad you're going to talk to your bf, I was going to recommend you do that while you wait -- this is obviously important to you, so he should know it too! Good luck and I hope everything turns out well for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 18, 2006)

I say go for it! I mean, if it makes you happy and you have the means of doing it. I's say go for a medium C though.. most women wish they had gone a little larger after their surgery! If you got a B you probably would have wished you went a tad bit larger.


----------



## poca_ini (Mar 22, 2006)

I would totally do it. As long as you have researched it and know what to expect, do it. Im going to do it, as well, after the rest of my weight loss.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 25, 2006)

I have natural DD's on a slender frame, so I do not pretend to understand the desire to augment your breasts. I do know that large boobs can be uncomfortable and affect the posture (I can't even sleep on my stomach!). In augmented breasts, there are potential problems associated with both Saline implants and Silicone implants.

Before I met my husband, he was into small chested girls. He had never been with a woman with breasts larger than a B cup. Now he wouldn't dream of going smaller than a D, simply because he really loves my full chest. My point is that many, many, many men in the world PREFER smaller breasts. Having big boobs doesn't make anything better or easier in life (in fact, it can be nightmare with the "Slut" insults and remarks) but if you really want to get them, I say you go for it. Make sure you research everything fully before you under the knife and for a natural size A, don't go any bigger than a C cup.

Good luck!


----------



## Nox (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, be very careful about which Dr. is doing you. Even celebs have difficulty with this as evidenced by www.awfulplasticsurgery.com.


----------



## charish (May 12, 2006)

i know how you feel i'm really small. and since i've breasfed i'm even smaller. i want them but i too am really scared. i think i'm more afraid of the medicine not taking affect and me feeling everything while i'm asleep. b/c they can't tell if you can feel it. it's like your paralized. i know a nurse who told me about it and i've seen it on the news before. so scary


----------

